# Help!



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

The pregnant rat im taking care of has a drop or two of red tinted discharge at her vagina. She cant possibly be going into labor, since she isnt round and was only exposed to the male a couple days ago. any ideas on what that is? did she lose the pregnancy or something? ugh this is so stressful


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

this is where things get interesting

does the rats owner plan to provide vet care for their pet?

I reserve further comment until you have answered this


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

i already called my own vet because i dont give a crap if she wants to or not lol. they said he'd call me back when he gets off lunch


so what do you think?


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

i put her on some paper towels to see if she was bleeding a lot or to see if there was blood in her urine. 

urine looks clean, no blood at all. looks like she cleaned herself and there doesnt appear to be any more active bleeding. there was also no blood this morning at 10 (its 2 pm now) so i dont know what the heck is going on with her.


----------

